# royal genetics ?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

lesser platty x pewter ?

and just to clarify what will i get with

lesser platty x pastel

lesser platty x mojave 

thanks : victory:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Lesser x Pewter
*1/8 Normal
1/8 Lesser 
1/8 Cinnamon 
1/8 Cinnamon, Lesser 
1/8 Pastel 
1/8 Pastel, Lesser 
1/8 Cinnamon, Pastel 
1/8 Cinnamon, Pastel, Lesser 

Lesser X Pastel
1/4 Normal
1/4 Lesser 
1/4 Pastel 
1/4 Pastel, Lesser 

Lesser X Mojave
1/4 Normal
1/4 Lesser 
1/4 Mojave 
1/4 Lesser, Mojave 

Hope this helps
Worth downloading the prog
from www.cornsnakes.nl
*


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Lesser, Mojave = BluEL


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Lesser, Mojave = BluEL


rather important I thought : victory:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

brilliant ! thanks everybody


----------

